# Very concerned



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Hello- so I am new to all of this and have posted a few times. I had 4 goats 2 boys and 2 girls. They came to me when they were about 12 weeks maybe give or take. They were on full hay the boys were banded. They all seemed good when I got them one of them (Rocky) seemed a little off to me but then seemed fine. So I’ve had them for about a month and a half. They get hay, a handful of grain and graze. The one male started acting a little weird where he would stay inside the pen, had loose stools but not totally water so I gave him electrolytes and kept in touch with the farmer about his stools and a friend whose very involved and has a huge farm. He the wouldn’t come out of his pen but I thought maybe it was the rain/cold as they’re babies. Within a day he passed away. A few weeks have gone by and now we lost another one(this is the one I was worried about from the beginning). The girls seem totally fine. And the one who just passed was eating well, healthy and fat. I am not sure if it’s the field that maybe they’re eating something there’s not much out there and nothing is really even growing bc it’s winter and freezing. I called the vet tonight and from what I told them the secretary said they think possibly parasites. Also the one who died today his eye would be closed in the am so thinking he had pink eye I sprayed the stuff from tractor supply it would open no problem. I then thought maybe a clogged tear duct…this am both eyes were closed we were out of town for 2 nights so the person watching them sprayed the eyes and they opened. He has been totally fine and he died by the time we got home. I don’t need any nasty comments just looking for some guidance. Yes I can take them to the vet and they’ll tell me they’re totally fine. I check their eyes they are pink. I just started with goats and I am ready to give up bc this has been a heartbreaking experience. I am terrified every am when I go out to see if they’re okay. Also, this one who just died also had mushy stools for a day but then they were totally fine. Any nice suggestions would be appreciated as I feel like I’ve been put thru the ringer and feel like it’s all my fault. I didn’t think this would be this hard.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

First of all, welcome to the forum.
I feel so very bad for what happened to your goats. Please feel my virtual hug.

When a goat seems off, the first thing you can do is take their temperature with a rectal thermometer. The normal range is 101.5* to 103.5* F. A low temp can indicate rumen issues, a high temp can mean an infection.
One of the fast killers in goats is pneumonia. A spike in temperature can be a first sign. Fast treatment with the appropriate antibiotics is crucial. 

Clumpy/soft stool can be caused by different things. To check for parasites, there is a lab called MeadowMist, that you can send poop samples to and find out exactly what their worm load and coccidia load is. For kids coccidiosis is common, as they have not built up an immunity to them. The signs are listlessness, diarrhea and weight loss. But sometimes they die quickly from it before you see those signs.

So, if you send fecal samples of your girls, you will find out if they have coccidia or worm issues, and then treat for it, if that is it.

You have done great by joining this forum.
People are kind and caring here. You will learn lots from them.
I hope you figure out what the issues were/are, and that things are looking up from here on out.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry to read things are tough for you and the herd right now. I tend to agree with the assumption from the vet office.
and some of the problems are with worms and/or coccidia. A goat can have pink inner eyelids and still have a heavy load of worms/coccidia. When the inner eyelids turn pale, that is a sign of anemia. Anemia can be caused by barber pole worms, lice, liver fluke, to name a few parasites that feed off of blood. When a young goat goes through stressful situations like being weaned and/or rehomed, it can cause a bloom in parasites. 

Start with sending in a stool sample for the goats and this is a link to an online, mail in, laboratory used by many of the members of this group. 👉meadowmistlabservice.com Once you get the results through an email, if you would like to post the results, the group can offer guidance on which products to use if needed, to treat the little ones with.

As @MadHouse mentioned above, getting a thermometer or 2 to have on hand to check their temperatures with is an extremely good idea. A temperature reading is a valuable tool towards knowing which direction to go when a goat is acting off or not feeling well.

Another recommendation would be to add a good quality loose mineral for them to have access to 24/7 if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Thank you so much for all your help and advise. I will do the samples tmrw am for the girls. I feel horrible but I can’t run to the vet with every single problem as I won’t be able to feed my family and I worry as it is so I might be there every single day. I feel totally defeated about the entire thing.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Welcome 😊 We are family here and help each other .
I think a fecal needs to be done as soon as possible. It will give you some answers.
Injectable b complex, probiotics, electrolytes. No grain while runny poo. For the moment make sure they are 
hydrated. Little goats dehydrate really fast . There is a big learning curve to goats.
Don't beat yourself up and go on from here. Fecals are your friend.They tell you what's going on with worm loads. Being babies and being moved can cause a coccidiosis bloom.
My vet in town will run poop samples and give me the results. Meadow Mist Lab is the best and cheap. Go to their website and it explains what to do with a sample.
One last thing from me. I will pray for you and your goats.
It's what I do. Let me know if there is anything else I can do.
🙏 🙏 🙏 💚 💚 💚 😘 😘 😘


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Thank you! You’re very sweet! I did treat them for worms and coccidiosis


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Prayers are on the way. Most things can be figured out here on the the forum. You won't be running to the vet daily .🙏💚💕


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

I should get all three tests done for each girl correct? I will send it out tmrw. I’ll sit with them to get their samples. And if I’m reading it correct I need a 1/4 cup of poop from each goat?


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Also, they do have access to loose minerals 😊


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> Thank you! You’re very sweet! I did treat them for worms and coccidiosis


Excellent. Do the fecals in the morning . Goats will drink more water, electrolytes anything else if you warm it up. I keep my water at 85 to 90
Degrees. For now just take some warm water out a few times a day. Hold it up to them and see if they will drink. Mine drink more often and more water .


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Amjj0307 said:


> Thank you! You’re very sweet! I did treat them for worms and coccidiosis


What did you use to treat for worms and coccidia, when, the dosages you used for each product, how many times were the products given, and the weight of the goats. 

If it has not been longer than 10 days since the treatments, hold off on the fecal until at least 10 days have passed so the results will be more accurate.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> I should get all three tests done for each girl correct? I will send it out tmrw. I’ll sit with them to get their samples. And if I’m reading it correct I need a 1/4 cup of poop from each goat?


If you want the full battery of tests.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Amjj0307 said:


> I should get all three tests done for each girl correct? I will send it out tmrw. I’ll sit with them to get their samples. And if I’m reading it correct I need a 1/4 cup of poop from each goat?


For a standard fecal test, it is best to have ~10 (adulygoat/sheep pellets per sample 👈 This information was copied from MeadowMist website


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> Excellent. Do the fecals in the morning . Goats will drink more water, electrolytes anything else if you warm it up. I keep my water at 85 to 90
> Degrees. For now just take some warm water out a few times a day. Hold it up to them and see if they will drink. Mine drink more often and more water .


Yes I will try the warm water first thing for sure!


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Yes I will do the full tests for sure! Just wanted to double check


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Pneumonia how do they catch this? Now that I am thinking back I wonder bc last week he seemed to be breathing weird when I picked him up. It is going to be 19 here tonight I have two heat lamps up and an igloo in their enclosed pen so they can go into that. Should I move the girls into the garage at night now since it’s just the two of them? I had asked about them being cold a few weeks ago and everyone said they’re good w hay and that’s it but I couldn’t do that so we have the heat lamps way up wrapped a few times around the poles just to be cautious. We had a house fire last year so I don’t need a goat fire


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

My goats are in a 12x10 closed shelter with a heat lamp and wood shavings deep so they can snuggle down and they will sleep together for warmth. I think they are probably ok My goats drink the most at night. You should have water for night . 😊 💚


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

There is water in there. I will do syringes of electrolytes or a bottle w warm water and electrolytes in am. I am curious- do you think the banding has anything to do with the boys and how they both died? I just find it weird they both died and the girls are still going strong


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

I have the dog igloo with straw in it and wood shavings all over the wood floor of their pen and the shavings are also under the igloo bc I thought maybe that would act as another level if insulation. They def sleep in the igloo every night bc when I got out in the am open their door they peek their little heads out of the igloo. And I also wonder about the eyes of the one who just died. That’s strange to me


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Could have possibly been an infection? Don't try to figure it out now. It will make you nuts.
I know from my own experience . 💚


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Too late for that! Like I mentioned I feel I have failed. The boys died and now I’m scared when I go out in am the girls will be dead or on their way. I didn’t think this was going to be this hard


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

AND there is someone else on here who is having the same problem I just saw which is really weird to me


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> Too late for that! Like I mentioned I feel I have failed. The boys died and now I’m scared when I go out in am the girls will be dead or on their way. I didn’t think this was going to be this hard


The person in the beginning of time who said goats are easy .... Was lying BIG time. You'll get there


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

These girls don’t make it I’m done


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> These girls don’t make it I’m done


I'm praying. 💚 😘


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Thank you for all your help! I will update tmrw when I go out there. Warm bottles w electrolytes is the first thing in the list that’s for sure!


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> Thank you for all your help! I will update tmrw when I go out there. Warm bottles w electrolytes is the first thing in the list that’s for sure!


Where in country are you?


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Pennsylvania


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> Pennsylvania


Ok I'm in central Oregon. I just like to know what time zone 
so I don't text too late.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Oh it’s okay. I only get the notice when I log onto my email or check this site I’m not sure if another way to do it. This is so new to me. I do remember talking to you a while back before I even got these guys.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> Oh it’s okay. I only get the notice when I log onto my email or check this site I’m not sure if another way to do it. This is so new to me. I do remember talking to you a while back before I even got these guys.


Hope my advice was good 😊


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Yes! Thank you, I will post again when I do the water and samples. Thank you!


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

There is a pneumonia vaccine
that you put in their nose. Just a thought that came to me .


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

To prevent it?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> To prevent it?


Yes.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Tractor supply?


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> Tractor supply?


I don't know because my nearest TS is 100miles away.
I ordered mine from Jeffers livestock. I got most stuff from my local feed store and 
Jeffers. Of course I don't know what you have close to you.
Be sure to take a look at the Medicine cabinet lots of good info here on TGS. Health and Wellness section.😊


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Oh I will check that out thank you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Amjj0307. Sorry for the loss of your boys. Vets can do a necropsy and tell you ,why the bucklings passed. Sadley, other than that we are just guessing. 
I agree have a fecal ran on your girls, and then we will learn if they have worms, and or cocci. 
On TGS, we dont ctritisize or say nasty things. Loss is hard enough. Learning is tough enough. We have all lost some, and helped a few. 
Learning is what we are doing here, together. Shareing our experiences. 
Glad you have joined us.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hi Amjj0307. Sorry for the loss of your boys. Vets can do a necropsy and tell you ,why the bucklings passed. Sadley, other than that we are just guessing.
> I agree have a fecal ran on your girls, and then we will learn if they have worms, and or cocci.
> On TGS, we dont ctritisize or say nasty things. Loss is hard enough. Learning is tough enough. We have all lost some, and helped a few.
> Learning is what we are doing here, together. Shareing our experiences.
> Glad you have joined us.


All of this! A necropsy can tell you so much, not just what they might have passed from but they usually also give a liver analysis on minerals they might be lacking or too much of. 
But start with the fecal. If any of the girls start acting off temp is the first thing to check. Also if your worried about things growing around your place that might be causing issues there is a plant ID app you can download on your phone. You just take a picture and it tells you what it is and you can look and see if it’s toxic to animals. If you have a iPhone I’ll ask my son what the name of it is


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Yea I do have an iPhone that would be great thanks.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> Excellent. Do the fecals in the morning . Goats will drink more water, electrolytes anything else if you warm it up. I keep my water at 85 to 90
> Degrees. For now just take some warm water out a few times a day. Hold it up to them and see if they will drink. Mine drink more often and more water .


One drank it other didn’t


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

I got samples from both of the girls and sent them out Monday post office said they should have them by Monday. Girls seem okay. They were both shivering this am it was 19 last night. Wondering should I put them in garage it’s going to be 25? They’re both eating and going to bathroom. Tried the water in a bottle and one drank this am now they don’t want anything to do with it but there is a bucket of water in their pen.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How do you have them housed now?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You really shouldnt feed water via a bottle…

my goats don’t seem to prefer warm water. They taste it and make funny faces wondering what’s wrong. I think it’s against nature to them maybe.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

I assume they’re drinking bc they are peeing….also deciding on night time since it’s just the two of them and this am they were freezing shaking should I just put them in the garage overnight?


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

They are in an enclosed area. Two heat lamps and also an igloo for them to go in. The area is Inclosed w doors we close but obviously not insulated so you feel like your standing outside. I don’t know my gut is telling me garage because they were both shivering this am and when I put them in the sun on the grass they were fine. They’re only 2 months and they are 3 months old


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> They are in an enclosed area. Two heat lamps and also an igloo for them to go in. The area is Inclosed w doors we close but obviously not insulated so you feel like your standing outside. I don’t know my gut is telling me garage because they were both shivering this am and when I put them in the sun on the grass they were fine. They’re only 2 months and they are 3 months old


Only two of them


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

I also feel like I have lost two within the last 3 weeks so I want to keep these ones warm and safe even tho they didn’t die from being cold


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Go with your Gut! Its worth the comfort it gives you.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Someone told me not to put them in the garage bc it will mess w their coat ? I went from 4 to 3 to 2. This is really upsetting and totally discouraging I feel totally defeated


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

There real feel the next couple of days is going to be 25, 5 and 9 😰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Your garage isn’t going to be heated like the house is, it shouldn’t be a huge temp swing. Maybe put them in garage if that’s what you want, but then no heat lamp? Just bedding?


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

They are in a large dog cage w hay no heat lamp the garage is heated but I have it set low and it gets colder overnight


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

And they have a bowl of water of course


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> There real feel the next couple of days is going to be 25, 5 and 9 😰


Hi there. Relax and put them in the garage. You can make goat tea for them a little molasses and warm water to help warm them just a cup at a time. Some of us laugh at are we using the china teacups or something close. 😂 It helps warm them from the inside out . Mine all love the warm water it took a few days and now they walk right by the bucket of water and go inside to drink. Only one likes the warm flat dark beer. Great on getting the samples off.
You could look for little sweaters you can put on them at night. I think you have kids 
anything old or grown out of.?
For night time.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Hello! It’s been one heck of a night. Just went outside since the goats are away I let the chickens out and feathers all over chickens hiding everywhere we lost one. I did put them in the garage and if that’s what I have to do all winter at night that’s what I’ll do! Then I get a call from the kids the dog is “foaming” at the mouth. I come inside and he must have eaten a bug he’s totally fine and wasn’t foaming🙄


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> Someone told me not to put them in the garage bc it will mess w their coat ? I went from 4 to 3 to 2. This is really upsetting and totally discouraging I feel totally defeated


It can make them not get a winter coat. Which I wouldn't
worry about right now you need to keep them warm.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

They seem happy in the garage I just checked them. Now can I ask these are Nigerian dwarfs are other breeds easier? My friend has goat not these kinds and she was saying maybe it’s this breed that is tougher?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I don’t think it is the breed. I have a Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian mixes and LaMancha mixes. The Nigerian Dwarf and one of the Nubian mixes had the least problems so far.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> They seem happy in the garage I just checked them. Now can I ask these are Nigerian dwarfs are other breeds easier? My friend has goat not these kinds and she was saying maybe it’s this breed that is tougher?





Amjj0307 said:


> They seem happy in the garage I just checked them. Now can I ask these are Nigerian dwarfs are other breeds easier? My friend has goat not these kinds and she was saying maybe it’s this breed that is tougher?


That is what I have plus a Nubian mini. My goats are tough. One was attacked by my dog. She is now healed, bletting, running around with the other two goats .Even her PTSD is gone happy stranding at fence totally ignoring the dog. I think they are tough.!!! 😊 💚


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Well if these two girls don’t make it I’m finished. Maybe I’ll try a donkey hahahaha. Hopefully the results will be in very early in the week


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! I am so sorry you have gone through this. It must be so tough. You are strong though for doing what is best for your girls!

We have Nigerian dwarfs and they are perfect for us. We have one Nubian and she sure is a trouble maker. We might have just gotten lucky/unlucky though. They all have different personalities.

I hope the best for your little ones, they are so worth the effort.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> That is what I have plus a Nubian mini. My goats are tough. One was attacked by my dog. She is now healed, bletting, running around with the other two goats .Even her PTSD is gone happy stranding at fence totally ignoring the dog. I think they are tough.!!! 😊 💚


Awe that’s scary! I’m glad she’s better. I also was wondering do your goats jump all around? These guys seem pretty mellow they’ll graze and jump on things inside the pen but they don’t bounce around like I see in videos.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> Awe that’s scary! I’m glad she’s better. I also was wondering do your goats jump all around? These guys seem pretty mellow they’ll graze and jump on things inside the pen but they don’t bounce around like I see in videos.


I the videos they are BABIES.
Like brand new to a few days. At that age they zip all around.
My girls like jumping on the old wood dog house that is in the pen. It was there when we
bought the place .This is Ivy my mini Nubi


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> I the videos they are BABIES.
> Like brand new to a few days. At that age they zip all around.
> My girls like jumping on the old wood dog house that is in the pen. It was there when we
> bought the place .This is Ivy my mini Nubi
> View attachment 242604


I sent you a conversation message.


----------



## lynnhofius (2 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> First of all, welcome to the forum. I feel so very bad for what happened to your goats. Please feel my virtual hug. When a goat seems off, the first thing you can do is take their temperature with a rectal thermometer. The normal range is 101.5* to 103.5* F. A low temp can indicate rumen issues, a high temp can mean an infection. One of the fast killers in goats is pneumonia. A spike in temperature can be a first sign. Fast treatment with the appropriate antibiotics is crucial. Clumpy/soft stool can be caused by different things. To check for parasites, there is a lab called MeadowMist, that you can send poop samples to and find out exactly what their worm load and coccidia load is. For kids coccidiosis is common, as they have not built up an immunity to them. The signs are listlessness, diarrhea and weight loss. But sometimes they die quickly from it before you see those signs. So, if you send fecal samples of your girls, you will find out if they have coccidia or worm issues, and then treat for it, if that is it. You have done great by joining this forum. People are kind and caring here. You will learn lots from them. I hope you figure out what the issues were/are, and that things are looking up from here on out.


 So sorry for your losses!! My Snowflake came to me at 7wks I was lost!! Thanks for all the things I have learned from my friends here. She is thriving and I call her my monster!!


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum — so very sorry to hear about all of the heartache happening, especially being a brand new goat owner.
I raise Nigerians and I am in Central PA. Please feel free to reach out with questions.
My immediate thought after the issues with your banded bucklings would be questioning the integrity and care protocol of the breeder.

Are all 4 from the same breeder?
Did they have appropriate cocci prevention at 3 weeks and 6 weeks ?
Did the breeder give you transitional grain ( I saw they were getting a handful) to avoid upset and scours ?

Some great meds to have on hand when you have goats (especially kids):
-Spectoguard ( for scours/ diarrhea) - labeled primarily for pigs but works wonders
-something for coccidiosis (albon, Baycox, toltrazuril, etc)
-pepto bismal!!!! Yep, the human kind! I had a kid with terrible scours out of nowhere this year and pepto every 4 hours round the clock cleared things up within about 24-36 hrs (I was out of spectoguard and it was delayed in shipping)

also keep in mind, anytime you get a kid (or even an adult) with intestinal issues and you treat , a good quality pre and probiotic really helps give them a kick start to better gut health quickly .

I will be following for updates and really hope your doelings stay healthy!

PS- I have a doeling who never hopped around like all the others who act like fools…. Ever. She is very healthy but very mellow and doesn’t seem to have a care in the world other than eating… she is the one I joke has a persistent RBF (if a goat can have an RBF!)


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Dove Hollow said:


> Welcome to the forum — so very sorry to hear about all of the heartache happening, especially being a brand new goat owner.
> I raise Nigerians and I am in Central PA. Please feel free to reach out with questions.
> My immediate thought after the issues with your banded bucklings would be questioning the integrity and care protocol of the breeder.
> 
> ...


Hello- thank you for reaching out. The breeder had very healthy goats he has a ton of animals very nice property and seemed clean from what I can tell but again what do I really know! He said they were all vaccinated w the CDT? Shot? I treated them for worms w I forget the name at the moment from tractor supply and I also treated them with Corid. 

He did not give me any grain but I believe I bought the same stuff he gave them at his house. I was wondering if it had to do with the banding? No clue

where in PA are you located?

I will have to get some of those meds on hand. Hopefully these girls live. I have no idea. They’re pretty mellow and have been in their pen bc of the snow and I keep them in the garage at night this entire week as now I’m nervous they’ll get sick or be to cold with the temps these days.


----------



## Dove Hollow (1 mo ago)

If you know Knoebels…i am not far! Easiest way to explain to most 🤣

the youngest doelings in my herd currently range in age from 4-14 weeks old. They get an inside stall together at night with a heat lamp. (Also they haven’t gone outside much the last few days with the temps.) My adults could be outside all night but I put all does up for the night and lock the doors (habit- I monitor with cameras since I have pregnant does) my bucks come and go in their shed/outside as they please all year.

So, I went back and read one of your posts regarding the farmer telling you they didn’t need a bottle at almost months. 8 weeks minimum to wean. I continue to bottle feed keeper doelings anywhere from 8 weeks-16 weeks pending their growth rate and other factors (I had a very sturdy girl who just decided she wasn’t interested in her once daily 20oz bottle anymore at 10 weeks old) dam raised doelings will sometimes continue to nurse until 6+ months.

with this in mind, cocci bloom can very quickly kill kids at weaning (so prevention at 3 weeks and 6 weeks is my protocol with one dose of Toltrazuril)so they are prepared for the “standard” 8-week weaning. If they go longer (say 12-16 weeks) I will give another dose the day they get their last bottle.

Without a necropsy on the boys you will never know, but coccidia is a baby-killer and happens FAST.This is not your fault in any way and you did everything you could for them. The typical ages for cocci prevention they would have been with the breeder/farmer so maybe question whether they had anything.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

I know exactly where that is! It’s about an hour and a half from me! I have the girls in the garage at night it’s heated but not like the house heated, I put them outside during the day. Today I waited till 10:00 bc it was so cold out. I have two heat lamps in their pen but they’re up high so it’s not really warm in there. It’s all enclosed can close the doors but not insulated. These girls will be spoiled and kept in the garage until they’re larger. I can’t chance it. I was talking to another member on here and I think I am going to try Nubian goats in the spring. I haven’t had much luck w the Nigerian dwarfs and feel maybe I should switch the breed.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Goats are very complicated for sure. They are actually fragile creatures and a lot can go wrong unfortunately. It sounds like you are doing a good job especially coming on here to learn from people that are experienced goat owners. I never knew how complicated they were either and I’m still learning. This community is amazing though!


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Amjj0307 said:


> I was talking to another member on here and I think I am going to try Nubian goats in the spring. I haven’t had much luck w the Nigerian dwarfs and feel maybe I should switch the breed.


I started with Nigerian Dwarves and quickly moved to Nubians. I love the Nubians personality better and I feel they are more sturdy and hardy.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

That’s what I am wondering and curious to find out.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Boadicea said:


> I started with Nigerian Dwarves and quickly moved to Nubians. I love the Nubians personality better and I feel they are more sturdy and hardy.


What is the difference in personality? Did you have any problems with your ND?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

I think mini Nubi's are fantastic. They can be so loving if you take the time. Full size Nubians are just too big for me.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

results- now what? I have no clue what any of this means ……


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Amjj0307 said:


> View attachment 242847
> 
> results- now what? I have no clue what any of this means ……


It means they both have coccidia, Layla has a heavy load, and Dini has a moderate load.
So, it looks like your Corid treatment didn’t work. There are other medications to try, as well as herbal treatment. I have had good experiences with the herbal mix called tummy tamer by @happybleats .

Dini also has tapeworms. That needs to be looked after too. Someone correct me of I am wrong, I think Safeguard addresses tapeworms.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you ever treated for coccidia?


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

I did back in November . Another member here is helping me figure it out. I did it Corid straight bc that’s what I was told to do by the farmer. A member here told me to mix 6cc w 16 oz water and give them 7.5 cc by syringe each…twice a day


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Amjj0307 said:


> I did back in November . Another member here is helping me figure it out. I did it Corid straight bc that’s what I was told to do by the farmer. _A member here told me to mix 6cc w 16 oz water and give them 7.5 cc by syringe each…twice a day_


What is the weight for each of these doelings? The dosage of 7.5 cc is for 25 pounds and it is given orally1 time a day.

Below are the instructions from the Medicine Cabinet

*Cocci Meds~~~~~~

Corid/Amprolium*--Mixing in drinking water is not a good method, some goats may not drink enough to do any good. Corid is available in liquid or soluble powder.
Do know, Corid does not deplete thiamine in the goat, corid mimics thiamine, making cocci go to it and kills the cocci.
Do not give thiamine or fortified vit b complex while on corid, it will stop corid from working properly.

_Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water....
Or the Pre mixed- Shake well before use.
solution give as follows
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
treat individually for 5 days_


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do not recommend giving it undiluted.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

I did not give it straight I mixed with water


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

For tapeworms: Safeguard paste is 1 cc per 10 lbs and Safeguard liquid is 1 cc per 5 lbs. The dewormer has to be given once a day for 3 days straight.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Valbazen can be used for tapes as well. Just know that Safeguard and Valbazen only kill the adult stage. Equimax horse paste has praziquantel and kills all stages.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Amjj0307 said:


> Thank you so much for all your help and advise. I will do the samples tmrw am for the girls. I feel horrible but I can’t run to the vet with every single problem as I won’t be able to feed my family and I worry as it is so I might be there every single day. I feel totally defeated about the entire thing.


Welcome and know you are in the same boat we all have been in at one time or another. The Goat Spot literally saved many of my goats lives when I first got them~we have had them almost 5 years now and most of the time, all is well. Just know this: REACTION TIME IS CRITICAL. 1. When you notice them acting different or weird, REACT THEN! TEMP, FAMACHA, FECAL as fast as you can. 2. If they have any type of poop OTHER THAN normal goat poop balls......ACT THEN! If their poop is not normal, something is wrong. Just don't wait to see what happens......post here as fast as you can and get started with the excellent advice here! You won't get better anywhere (even the Vet, most of the time!)🥰


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you have corid back in November, and it’s been longer then 3 weeks it probably did work and they are just infested again……..best way I can explain it. If you are concerned on if corid is working or not you can run another fecal after treatment. I’m happy you got some answers for your babies!


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> Welcome and know you are in the same boat we all have been in at one time or another. The Goat Spot literally saved many of my goats lives when I first got them~we have had them almost 5 years now and most of the time, all is well. Just know this: REACTION TIME IS CRITICAL. 1. When you notice them acting different or weird, REACT THEN! TEMP, FAMACHA, FECAL as fast as you can. 2. If they have any type of poop OTHER THAN normal goat poop balls......ACT THEN! If their poop is not normal, something is wrong. Just don't wait to see what happens......post here as fast as you can and get started with the excellent advice here! You won't get better anywhere (even the Vet, most of the time!)🥰


Thank you!


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> If you have corid back in November, and it’s been longer then 3 weeks it probably did work and they are just infested again……..best way I can explain it. If you are concerned on if corid is working or not you can run another fecal after treatment. I’m happy you got some answers for your babies!


Thank you, I plan on running another in 10 days.


----------



## Amjj0307 (4 mo ago)

I am treating with Corid and when that’s done I will treat for the worms. Monday is the last dose for corid.


----------

